# What is the very best prank you've pulled at work?



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Let's hear it... what's the best prank you've been involved in at work?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

When I worked in the service department of a car dealership, this was always a good one. Take an empty antifreeze jug and drill a 3/8 hole in the cap. Thread an air tool fitting into the hole. Tighten the cap, attach a dead air hose to the fitting, and find a car being worked on to slide the jug under the car when the mechanic is occupied under the hood. Open the 1/4 turn valve to pressure up the hose (around 125 psig), and BOOM!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lil rubber snake the color of a copperhead in various toolbox drawers


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Pull the handle on a safety shower, so the person walking right behind u gets soaked... Happened to me a few years ago... The day after it froze. That prank stuck pretty well, and I found out that you can never trust your coworkers.


Tight lines


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

A couple of ones come to mind. Both of these were done to my boss. Drilled a hole in the desk through the drawer where the chair slides under the desk and put a nail in the hole to lock the drawer. Wait a few days and take the nail out. Did this a few times, walked into his office and found the front of the drawer ripped off. Another time we put a pager (beeper) above the ceiling (he had lay in tile ceiling) and then activated it. Old style pagers will keep going off until every few minutes until you acknowledge it. It took him 4 hours to find it,
Ken


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

If you have the non-dairy creamer at the coffee station, replace the creamer with instant mashed potatoes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

We were young...
Ran a bead of clear silicone around a co workers windows on his truck. He thought the power window fuse was blown.
A buddy put a For Sale sign on a co workers window with $1500 OBO and his phone number. He was getting all kinds of phone calls all day and we were laughing our *** off.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Around raise time at a company I worked for I told a coworker I had gotten the call for raises then retruned shortly there after saying they had a long record of all the websites I had been to while at work and that they put me on probation. My buddies face was priceless and white as a ghost. All a lie of course.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

One of the guys from refinery in Tyler put an add in the paper:
Pet monkey very friendly, loves kids, blah, blah blah and put co workers cell number on add. It was hilarious to watch him answer the phone and talk for a few seconds then hang up and shake his head. Took him about two days to figure it out


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

My boss ordered a knife on ebay a few years. Package came in and I called him to let him know. He asked if I could open it to verify what it was, so I did. A coworker and myself took a plastic knife, fork and spoon, taped them together fanned out, typed up a letter saying the knife was back ordered and to please accept this swiss knife as a gift, put everything back and sealed up the box. When he opened it, the letter was the first thing he saw, he read it and then saw the plastic "knife" we had made, he started cussing saying he thought he was going to get scammed, then he saw us laughing...that was several years ago, and he still brings it up.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

This was more if a payback than a prank. A coworker ate my lunch, so I stole his keys and took them all off the ring. I went to the lunch room and put a key in every slot of the vending machine that I bought something from. It was sweet watching him beg others for money at quiting time to get his keys out of hock so that he could start his car.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Some that I've heard of back in the day at work that was common if you left your hard hat out was it got put in the freezer filled with water. 

One time we convinced a guy at work that the water fountain was empty and needed to be refilled using a five gallon bucket. 

Another is leave a message on the board saying someone needs to call this extension back and it's the plant managers extension. 

And the best one was if someone's wife called tell them that he's not there and took vacation for the day.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I had a coworker that was obsessed with his tire's air pressure and would check it every day. We would add or remove air from a different tire every day just to jack with him.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Worked at body shop and we ran a wire from the brake wire on trailer harness to the front of the bosses truck and spliced it into the horn. So every time he hit the brakes the horn goes off.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

There are two actually. Two monster tie wraps on a co workers drive shaft to make a mysterious clicking sound. He found one after about 10 minutes of investigating, but missed the other, so when he started to drive off it did it again! Second, we shrink wrapped a co workers truck so thick that it took him a good 20 minutes to unwrap it.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

Popping a ballon behind the tire tech who was removing the old tire from a split rim wheel.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I like putting a piece of tape around the spray nossle on the kitchen sink , and point it towards the front .


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Well back when Bush Sr was the Presidinent, there was the extemely over the top Democrat at work. Not that I'm taking sides, I'm not a political freak but this guy was in your face everyday about it. 

Through his work travels he'd put together enough miles to take a trip around the world. And we heard about this trip every day, along with how he though Bush and Dan Quayle sucked. 

For our own peace of mind we had to do something. Now this was pre-internet. We created our plan, synchonized our watches and we were off. First, we went through his day planner and got all his flight information. He actually gave us how to get him by telling us that if one flight was delayed the whole trip would fall apart.

So, it's one hour before he was to leave. We got one of the secretaries to call him. She tells him she's with his travel agency. She starts off by telling him that his flight from New York to Paris will be delayed. The airport is shutting down. Now, we're all watching him around his cubicle. When she tells him that he gets red and starts to raise his voice telling this woman he's got a trip around the world and he can't miss a flight. And he asks "what the @#!*#% is causing the delay?" She tells him Dan Quayle is landing in New York on Air Force One to campaign and for security reason the airport must be shutdown. Well, he went flaming red in his face, "DAN QUAYLE!!" And he let out a few more choice words. She just kept politely talking to him. His hands were shaking, he was sweating like a pig and he didn't see any of us standing around him dying laughing. 

Now this old boy had a heart problem. And as much as we were enjoying this, we didn't want to see him die. He told the woman he wanted to speak to a supervisor, so one of us, named Cunningham, went over to her desk. He picked phone and said "Bob, we got ya!" That old boy yelled "CUNNINGHAM, I"M GOING TO KILL YOU!". He then noticed all of us, about 14, dying laughing. "You guys suck" he moaned. We all told him in unison, "Have a safe trip Bob"


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used to work in a small operations office for a wind farm, and there was only 9 of us techs, including the supervisor. We were CONSTANTLY screwing with the supervisor. He used to sit at his desk, and then suddenly and without any warning, he'd really quickly shove his self back from the desk, and roll his chair back a few feet, and stand up. I slid over behind him one day and tied his chair to the doors of his mini file cabinet, and waited. lmao. He about jumped 10 feet when he saw that file cabinet chasing him! On another occasion, he was being lazy and asked me to fill out some forms for him online. So everywhere it asked for his name, I entered it as "Moe Ron". When i got done, i rearranged the keys on his keyboard. Oh the good times we had! haha


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Put an open can of sardines inside a computer, ontop of the processor. The rest of the Team knew and it was pretty funny watching em trying to find the stink. After the 4th day the team gave in... He retaliated by swithcing my keyboard to spell f.u.lol


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

rubber band on the lunchroom faucet hand spray nozzle , some one walks up to wash a plate turns on the water they get sprayed


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

We have a guy in the office that pecks on his keyboard with two fingers. He does not know how to not look at the keyboard to type. He was on vacation and I popped off a few of the keys and switched them around. He was so mad cussing his computer because he knew he typed in the correct password.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Put a small piece of tape on a co-workers mouse on his computer (so it covered up the sensor on the bottom.....sit back for hours watching him unplug everything trying to fix his mouse HAHAHA


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

We filled the ac ducts in the supervisors truck full of baby powder. Talk about hilarious, and glad he thought so too.
Pop various keys of the computer keyboard and switch them around. The guy called IT several times that day because he couldn't log on. The IT guy kept telling him he wasn't pushing the right key(letter), and he kept arguing with him telling him I am pushing the right key, I'm looking at the keyboard. He never figured it out.
Put a long tie rap on the driveshaft of the safety guys brand new personal truck, he had no idea what that noise was and took it into the dealership.
Filled the whole cab of a coworkers truck with foam packing peanuts. Took him a while to clean it up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

JuiceGoose said:


> Around raise time at a company I worked for I told a coworker I had gotten the call for raises then retruned shortly there after saying they had a long record of all the websites I had been to while at work and that they put me on probation. My buddies face was priceless and white as a ghost. All a lie of course.


This is great. Our company has a very liberal IT policy and some people abuse it. I am stealing this.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Years ago there tech that worked in the ICU that I didn't like very much mainly because she was lazy. One night after a patient had died, my buddy & I did the switch-a-roo. We rolled the real corpse on a stretcher into an empty room. I got my buddy to lay on another stretcher & covered him with a sheet. I then asked this tech to help me take this patient to the morgue. Reluctantly she agreed as death kinda freaked her out anyway. Rolling down a hallway through the basement he sat up on the stretcher and said in a demonic voice to this woman that the Devil was going to get her for this. I've never seen anyone freak out quite this bad. She had to take the rest of the night off after she changed her scrubs. I got wrote up, but she turned in her two weeks the next morning. My boss later thanked me.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

we once put someones car on jack stand to where it sat with the wheels just barely off the ground. he got it, started the car and went know where. 

another time took the tires and wheels off a buddies truck. left it on jack stands with the wheels in the bed. we left with the lug nuts of course.

when i worked at discount, the rookies got it bad. we were slammed one day and i had one of the rookies go ask the manager for the keys to the basement to get a left-handed torque wrench. his face was priceless when the kid told him why.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Raised a fellow mechanics tool box about 15 feet in the air with the overhead crane and threw the crane remote up on top of the box.Took him 10 min to find his tool box then a half hour to get it down!
Never seize the hat bands of hard hats.
Tied an old shoe on the drive shaft of bosses truck. Man that thing would vibrate!
Had one guy scared to death of spiders. Found a small spring about a foot long and knotted up some rubber bands,cut the ends off and colored it black with a sharpie.Attached rubber band spider to end of spring and taped the other end to back of his key board so when he slid the keyboard from under the desk it would pop up in his face.I have never heard a grown man scream like that!!!! It popped up and hit him square in the neck! He flipped backwards(broke the chair) stripped his shirt screaming like a little girl! I hurt sooo bad from laughing that day!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol some of these are awesome! Funny you mentioned discount tirecause that's where I had the guy fill the empty water fountain back up. Did y'all ever take a bead seater and fill the nozzle up with baby powder and blast it under the bathroom door while someone was in there? 

Also capt Dave you mentioned the sardines. Here a couple months ago they put shrimp in a guys office and it was bad.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Lyssy said:


> Lol some of these are awesome! Funny you mentioned discount tirecause that's where I had the guy fill the empty water fountain back up. Did y'all ever take a bead seater and fill the nozzle up with baby powder and blast it under the bathroom door while someone was in there?
> 
> Also capt Dave you mentioned the sardines. Here a couple months ago they put shrimp in a guys office and it was bad.


the bead blaster in the bathroom was my favorite. we would also send them to autozone for buckets of steams, cans of A.I.R., and left handed screwdrivers


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Grease on the nose piece of safety glasses. grease on tools, handle for traversing table, on/off switch. Fill airline with baby powder. In a machine shop when it starts it is hard to stop.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Be careful. Could be a trip to HR office!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Tie one end to a desk drawer and the other to a tack stuck in the desk frame. Use two for more effect.


----------



## chasingtails123 (Mar 23, 2009)

While in high school I did a summer internship with TXDOT in their mechanic shop. One of the mechanics was a real prankster and would grease our door handles and send us to find stuff that didn't exist. So, one day before before it started to pour down, I put grease on his windshield wipers. I sat in my car and watched as he turned on his wipers and his windshield turned black. Best of all was watching him get soaked trying to clean his windshield. He said that before he realized it was grease, he thought it was so hot that his wipers were melting.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Years ago when I was nothing but a lowly worker bee I got a call from the secretary of the Executive Vice President of the company, she says "Terry, I need you to play a joke on somebody" I asked who and she told me... I thought about it for a few seconds and then agreed saying F*** him if he can't take a joke!, I'll do it! She tells me that he recently bought a kit car (a replica of a Cobra) but it was already assembled, complete and ready to drive but when he went to pay the sales tax on the car he just told them it was all in parts and he was going to have to put the car together thus saving a couple thousand dollars in taxes. 

After receiving that information I told her to give me a few minutes to come up with something and I would call her back. After about 30 minutes I called her and asked that she put him on the phone, I had not spoken to this guy much so I was pretty sure he wouldn't recognize my voice. He gets on the phone and I tell him that I am a special investigator with the State of Texas Tax Fraud Division, I tell him that the kit car he purchased had previously been registered as a fully operation vehicle and that I thought he was committing fraud against the state. After listening to him mumble and catching him in lies I told him that I needed to see him AND the car and I advised him to have his attorney present... I told him the date and the time that I would be visiting him then said "Good day" and hung up the phone.

His secretary said he stood him from his desk white as a ghost and nearly fell to the floor from being weak in the knees. She said she was afraid he was going to have a heart attack so she let him off the hook immediately! After telling him it was a joke he asked "Who is the guy that called me? He is really good! We need to hire him". She told him it was me and then he laughed and said "I'm going to fire that Mother F******".

I went down to his office and introduced myself and he began to laugh. He says "You scared the sh** out of me! All I could think about was loosing my job, going to prison and my new girlfriend Leroy".

All in all he was a good sport about it and we continued to laugh about it for years. I doubt that man ever cheated on his taxes again!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

We once taped a dead shrimp to the back of a coworker's desk drawer of a Friday. The following Monday he had scented candles lit all around his desk. It took him almost 2 weeks to figure it out. Bait shrimp also works well in pencil sharpeners...


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Saran wrap on the toilet


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Back in my young Marine days. When young Marines would report to sea duty onboard the aircraft carrier, we would send them up to the flight deck with an empty jar to bring back an air sample. After that, they would go to sick-bay to get measured for a body bag. The doc would play along and break out the measuring tape.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Many years ago a coworker bought a new car and was bragging about the gas mileage he was getting and he checked it every time he put gas in. We started taking a couple of gallons out every week and before long he had it back at the dealership complaining about the crappy mileage and that is wasn't gettin anywhere near the mileage advertised after getting great mileage when he first drove it.

Later we began adding a gallon or so per week and by then he was so confused he didn't know what to do. I don't think we ever told him what we did.


----------



## rjhiv (Dec 13, 2008)

When I worked at a lumber yard one of the delivery drivers was going out on a late sheetrock delivery and would not be back till well after we closed. A couple of guys took his car and picked it up with two fork lifts. One front and one back and left it 20 feet in the air. He said it took him about 30 min to get it down by himself. he could only lower each lift a couple of inches at a time.


----------



## R Willis (Jun 6, 2011)

Years ago, as an apprentice in a big boiler shop, I had heard many tales of practical jokes from the old hands. So, one night on eve shift I decided it was time to try one out myself. Had a section of 6" pipe about 10' long sitting on stands. Took the cutting torch and filled the pipe with acetylene, then lit the torch and passed it over the end of the pipe. I was not prepared for what happened! The acetylene of course lit off...as the ball of fire raced down the pipe it sounded like a jet engine...then a tremendous boom!...The shop was old and really big...years of dust and grime shook loose from the rafters and rained down on the whole shop...everything stopped...dead silence...everybody ran to the center aisle of the shop looking around to see what happened...scared the c*** out of me...I knew I was in trouble...I ran to the middle aisle like everybody else looking to see what happened.,, playing Mr. Innocent...after a bit the machines were restarted and everybody went back to work...If they had ever figured it out it could have been the end of a good job! Lesson learned...


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Had a friend do this:
Got someone to double park him at work, blocking his truck in...so he faked a work emergency and borrowed his co-workers truck to run the job. Well, of course the co-workers keys also had the key to his apartment on there, so my buddy went to the pet store and bought 10,000 crickets (he had been planning this obviously) and went and released them into the co-workers apartment. Crickets get in the vents and wall space and chirp day and night, driving him and his neighbors insane.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

We honestly did this as a joke but it ended up freaking some people out.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I bought a infaltable 6' turkey on sale, around christmas. Its' the kind you see blown up in your neighbors yards in the holidays.

Anyways, my buddy just bought a new house and I knew he wasn't going to be home unitl late that evening. He hard heard about his HOA giveing everyone issues so he was already worried that eventully he would have issues with them.

We got it set up in his yard, one evening, and he said when he turned on his street, he saw somehting in his neighbors yard. THEN, realized it was his yard, then was like! "it's a turkey!"

We did'nt tell him we did it.

He blamed everyone - all his friends and family. most thought he was nuts that he was accusing people of blowing up a 6' Tureky in his yard.

Finally in the spring he made the comment to me while fishing that he wished he knew who had done it as it was a great joke. So I fessed up. 

BTW
I still have the Turkey and set it up on Thanksgiving day every year, for laughs.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Used one back in the day that wuz good for work or home. Walked up behind one old guy I was working with at the time..dipped my hand in water...faked a really good sneeze behind him and at the same time flicked the wet hand to the back of his neck spraying him with drops of water..... 

Gotta be quick on this one, though...and remember to duck immediatedly. Never can tell what the reaction will be... LOL


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

A few that come to mind. 
Locking a coworkers phone in his desk and taking the key and calling the phone repeatedly

Have an older guy at work that can work a computer until something goes wrong then he thinks he has a virus or something. Switched his dual monitors so that when he drug his mouse to the left side of the left screen the cursor would go to the other monitor. After listening to him on the phone with IT for about 10 minutes we told him.

Had this done to me:
Take one of the wheels off the chair at my desk, sat down and leaned back thought I was going to bust my *****


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Here's a few harmless pranks we've pulled around the office. Put a piece of scotch tape over the lever the receiver sits on so that when they go to answer the phone it just keeps ringing, put a piece of scotch tape over the ear holes on the phone receiver, hide monitors, unplug monitors. Nothing real bad, but can be amusing on a Monday morning.

I still want to do these two at some point, though.
1. Switch the coffee to decaf without anyone knowing. Then, about a month later, switch back to regular. I want to know if people will be able to tell the difference.
2. Cover the entrance to someones office or cubicle and fill it to the top with packing peanuts.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Got into a little mini war with a secretary at work years ago. She was really proud of her hair style, so I set up her door with a bunch of confetti eggs to fall on her head when she opened it. Next was me waiting til she was in the bathroom, popping open the door, and throwing a Horny Toad on her lap. At one point I tie-wrapped a small bell to her front left tire's shock of her brand new car that she was so proud of. The constant jingling from her car drove her crazy. They finally found the bell after they put it on the lift at the dealership.
Elevator guys are the worst though. I've seen them explode actylene-filled snuff cans behind people, grind up sulfur rocks under their feet when trapped in an elevator with others and then blame their companion publicly for passing gas, make up a bunch of paper helicoptors to drop down an elevator shaft screaming "headache" to the guy below at the last minute, hooking a cherry picker to a porta-potty to mess with a guy when he went in for his morning constitutional; too many pranks to list.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

While in college I took a job in a warehouse as the shipping and recieving manager. The guys would sometimes ask me to ship personal things for them. One of the guys ask me if I got his UPS Red package off ok. I said yup no problem. He said his cousin was expecting his Chicken and if it didn't ship in time this special fighting chicken would die of starvation. I told him you really think that chicken would make it. I made the mistake of saying. "Man I hope UPS dosen't find out". The next day I got a call from UPS and they had SPCA Police there and said they were coming over with the local police and they had alot of questions. After I hung up with UPS the Big boss called me into his Office and drilled me for about 30 minutes until I was about to cry. Then he told me I'd been had. My coworker had shipped an empty box with holes in it and I bit so they played on it. I crack up now thinking about it but I think it took a few years off of my life at the time.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I will assume that I may include a little trick I pulled while in the military as "at work". The senior enlisted man at the clinic I worked in for a while at Camp Las Pulgas on Camp Pendleton California. Was a real jerk. All the doctors and enlisted and patients that had been around this guy for 5 minutes knew what a total buthead he was. During business hours M - F he was always at his desk in the front. (Appointment desk).

I had over night duty one Sunday night just a few days after he raked all the techs over the coals during an inspection of the clinic. We were all about ready to treat this guy to a blanket party. But just about 5 minutes before he was due to arrive that Monday morning I put a generous portion of black shoe polish on the ear piece of the phone on his desk. This was 1964 and we were all still using black rotary phones so the shoe polish didn't show up. 

He came in and spent a few minutes chewing on me and then the phone rang. I held my breath. He answered and gave the caller an appointment for examination. Put the phone down and looked at me... "You still here?" I left the office trying desperately to keep him from seeing the grin on my face. He had shoe polish all over the right ear and side of his face.

Now I realize that this was not a terribly creative or original stunt to pull on someone but the effect it had and the way it worked out made it about the best one I've ever seen. Rules and good manners prevent me from tellin' that one in here. 

The gag lasted for 2 hours. He pranced around the clinic suckin' up to the doctors and chewin' out the enlisted and ignoring the patients and all the while everyone was cracking up inside. Some did a poor job of concealing their joy but he never snapped. Finally he made a "head call" and as he passed a mirror he saw his face. When he came out of the head the shoe polish was all gone but his skin was bright red from the scrubbin' it had just received. 

He played right into our hands and completely lost it. Blew a hissy-fit right in the middle of the patient waiting room. Made a total fool out of himself. I won't lie, the next two weeks were not much fun but we all agreed that it was well worth it for the pleasure of seeing him get so thoroughly taken.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok.. I can't remember who came up with this idea, me or the boss.. There was a young guy working with us, he drove the all terrain forklift... One day he is driving thru a parking lot and hits a alum light pole... And never stops... it falls.. timber..runs over it. 
Talking with the boss we come up with a GREAT idea.. Have HR send a fake pay check with the next pay roll, it was for $0.00, with a memo, your weekly pay will be withheld until payment for light pole is reimbersd . It was done, check sent with payroll about 4 days after the light pole was destroyed. Now the funny part
Every body knew about it, at the end of the day payrl handed out, he was the last one to get a check, everybody still standing around the job trailer he opens up his check.. Starts yelling cursing and says he's going to quit! Then he noticed that everyone was rolling on the ground and got the picture... Boss hands him the real check ... Man that was funny...


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know whats the best but a few that come to mind. 
Coworker kept bragging about his new truck, so I talked another coworker into sneaking off with his keys and rolling down his window so it fills up with skeeters . When that was done I snuck out and dumped a bunch of broken window glass under his door. . He drove2 days with garbage sack flapping in his ear and wasn't happy after taking it to a shop for repair and the guy just rolled his window up. 

Added long tie wrap to same guys drive shaft, same result.

Wasn't me but related to same guy. Someone had the lab guy to dump good gas samples in same guys tank and we would ask him how his mileage on the new car was on the new truck.. he's tell s stories how it must make gas because he has yet to fill it up. few weeks later the lab guy to quit doing it, and he was on the phone complaining how he's having to pump gas into the car now weekly and how something must be wrong and demanding what they plan about fixing the problem..

Added draining the filtered coffee pot's hot water tap to the newbie's jpb task list, after many trips to the sink to dump out cup full's they always figure it out. 
Put a Voice activated sign on the new copier.. 

When working in a warehouse in West Maint:

I glued .32 to the floor in front of the water cooler and would watch how slick some thought they were picking it up, laughter always followed when they found out it was glued down and busted in an Awkward looking position. 

At one time there was a community computer tower that backed up to my desk. As some would walk up and start typing in orders id loosen the mouse for a few seconds and watch them bang it on the counter trying to get it to start working again.. Sorry Guys but now you know lol


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Goats for sale on craigslist right before easter. Put my buddies cell phone , he got calls all day.
When I worked at a fab shop we would mess with the new hires, asked them if they can bend a 1/4 welding rod around there neck.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.27bslash6.com/f26a.html


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

ByGodTx said:


> http://www.27bslash6.com/f26a.html


I have read all of that guys stuff. It is the funniest stuff i have ever read by far. My favorite is the bear in his house.(really his dog with a fur coat on).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

We used to go TDY to a base that had few conveniences so they would put port-a-johns beside the taxiway coming back toward the hangars. Anytime we could catch someone in there when a jet was returning we would drop a pin in the door latch so they couldn't open the door. As the jet would taxi up we would stop it and point to the toilet. The pilots knew the deal. You had to guide them to where the exhaust was directly in front of the toilet and they would "goose" it a little bit and blow the toilet over and out about 10 yards. Needless to say, anyone caught in said predicament came out a little nasty, very blue, and extremely irate.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Worket at a company that built office word processing computers in 80. Our manager was a new mba and knew nothing, he comes in in the morning and hit the master switch, turned on power to the lights, as well as all wall sockets. We started to get capaciters, about the size of your thumb, straighten the leads and plug them into a socket. He comes in the next morning, hit the switch, and those 12 volt capacitors sounded like a 12 gauge shotgun. Did it 3 times, after that, he would sit in the breakroom til someone else arived to turn on the power.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

My stepdad had a coworker who got a new vw bug back in early 60s and kept bragging on gas milage. He and the coworkers started filling it up everyday at work, and Fred, the coworker, is really amazed now, he didnt have to put gas in for over a month, now he is really bragging. Then they started to siphon off a gallon or two a day out of it. He couldnt figure why he went over a hundred mpg to 200 mpg overnight. They told him after he tells em he took it to the dealer to fix it.


----------



## Josey (Jun 13, 2012)

I had a young white guy that worked for me. He was a serious skirt chaser and loved black girls. I borrowed a friend's one month old black baby and approached the employee. I told him some black girl pulled up in the parking lot and asked by name if he worked here. When I answered "yes" she handed me this baby and drove off. He completely freaked and you could see the gears turning in his head as he could not remember all the names he had been with. I tried handing him the baby and he was frantic asking "where is she, where is she. I answered she was gone and I did not get the license numnber she drove off so fast.


----------



## curtis provenzano (Jul 15, 2007)

tall1 said:


> when i worked in the service department of a car dealership, this was always a good one. Take an empty antifreeze jug and drill a 3/8 hole in the cap. Thread an air tool fitting into the hole. Tighten the cap, attach a dead air hose to the fitting, and find a car being worked on to slide the jug under the car when the mechanic is occupied under the hood. Open the 1/4 turn valve to pressure up the hose (around 125 psig), and boom!


i think i know you !


----------



## Vampiro (May 1, 2009)

A long long time ago I used to be the supervisor in receiving & delivery of a very big warehouse. We had a supply inspector whose job it was to ensure that the boxes being sent out contained the correct item then he would stamp "inspected by #** on the packing list before it went out the door. He he a bit of an attitude and could be hard to get along with. One slow steaming hot summer day he dragged himself into work late in the afternoon after a hard night of partying. He inspects a package or two the goes and sits in my chair and falls sound asleep. My guys & I finish our work and the man is still snoring away. So we pulled out the duct tape and taped him into the chair. Then we got some cargo straps and suspended the chair from the rafters with him still in it fast asleep. About an hour later the man wakes up finds himself taped into the seat. His hollers were nothing compared to how he began screaming when he realized he was floating 8 feet in the air. 

After getting him down and letting him loose he ran off and told the big boss what I did to him. The boss called me into his office immediately.
Told me to shut the door as I stepped into his office. Asked me if this was true. I said "yes sir" and wee both started laughing uncontrollably. :mpd:


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Or-gel in my bud's Skoal at work. It still make me LMAO....... it was priceless.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the laughs

At discount we did the cans of a.i.r. And bead blasted the bathrooms. Also filled up the fountains.
We got on the roof and dumped five gallons of water on co workers. We were connected to lowes and parked in their parking lot. My buddy had a wrangler with a soft top and one day we put it in neutral and pushed it about 300 yards down the parking lot. He almost called the police.


Also bet a helper he couldnt bend 10 welding stick rods over his neck. Sent them to the tool room for a sky hook.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Probably my favorite prank, is a pretty mellow one. But works every time. I take a box till it with packing popcorn cut out the lid top with paper. Flip remove the paper and leave it on someone's desk. 
They pick it up and popcorn is everywhere.

I also always have an invert mouse app handy. 

The beat prank we ever did, was with this blowhard guy who worked 6 hours a day when he was supposed to work 12. Thought he was the head guy in charge. Everyone hated him. So one day I faked an email from corporate was going to install a biometric time clock at the behest of our clients (who were paying by the hour). 
He blew up, and went as far as go call the president of the America's division of our company. I never fessed up to that one.


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

Throwing spiders out of meter boxes on someone who is deathly affraid of them my supervisor I will see if I can get some video of it thursday when I see him at work.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

While I was on loan to Atlanta the local boys didn't like us in their town. Here are a few of my favorites Wd-40 under the wipers. Pig ears under the seats. Roadkill under the hood. I had my fun in that po-dunk town.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Not me but wife and some friends Dry walled and painted over a coworkers door to make it look like there was no office there. They even put a potted plant in front of the now missing door-- Put a cam up and watched the co-worker get to work only to walk up and down the hall a couple of times looking for her office. She had been on vacation for a week -- pretty funny.
I and some friends had a co-worker who was very bad about the practical jokes. HE was borderline OCD (in my opinion) and was an absolute fanatic about his office being spotlessly clean and everything on his desk being in just a specific location down to his stapler and other things on his desk being in a specific spot. The first time he played a prank on me-- I went in and rearranged his desk -- thinking that would stop him and we were even. He upped the ante. So we got a bunch of Styrofoam peanuts and closed his door -- We didn't fill the office up but we put about 3 feet of peanuts in his office--that's a ton of peanuts took us a while to do it through the ceiling. We didn't count on the little flakes of Styrofoam that would be left-- he was vacuuming and cleaning for a week-- he stopped the practical jokes after that.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ctrl+Alt+Down Arrow ...gets em every time


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

*pranks*

I called a buddy of mine with a sales "lead" and gave him the number and said I would call him later to see how it panned out. So I called him later that day and he immediately started cussing me out.

I said "you didn't put the call on speaker, did you"? He said "you're GD right I did and the whole office heard".

It was a number for an adult services company. I can't repeat the message that played but heads started popping up from behind cubicles like gophers.

Funny, he has never gotten me back for that one....


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

I used to give a fake lottery ticket to new hires after they had been there a few days. After scratching off a real one and tossing it in the trash I would say these things never win and I would hand them a fake winner. The reactions were always priceless.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Put the styrofoam coffee cups on the floor of someone's office rim to rim. Fill each one with some water as you are working your way out of thier office. They have to pick each individual one up and pour out the water.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Doesn't compare to a lot of what I have read on this thread but We did come across a Gay Pride magnetic bumper sticker at work and stuck it on a co-workers vehicle.. He found it the next day at work and then it curculated amongst several employes including the managers truck lol


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*move*

1. The company I work for was moving to a new building. instrustions were that each person must pack their belongings into company provided plastic boxes and put a label with the office number on it.
I replaced all the labels of my managers boxes with a different office number.
Took him a couple of hours to find his boxes.

2. Stapled a calendar of David Hasselhoff in the ceiling of a co-worker. Each month, individually. He could not remove it because he did not have a ladder.

3. Ordered a birthday cake for a male co-worker with a picture of a shirtless male model. Placed it in the kitchen area with a greeting that made it sound like it was from his "partner".

4. Put a sticker on the back of a female co-workers car that said "Stripper on Board".

Ruff


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

ByGodTx said:


> http://www.27bslash6.com/f26a.html


Reminds me so much of The Office!

Liquid paper on the iPhone!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

you want to jack with someone at the office

get one of these
http://www.amazon.com/ThinkGeek-Eviltron/dp/B002X8ROD8/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358973796&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=anoy+a+tron

Just read the comments ...


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

In our office we would all pitch in and play the Lotto. The manager wouldn't go in with us and make fun of us because we never won anything. One lottery drawing was at a record amount so everybody but the manager pitched in $10. Our group had a lot of fun at work and we were nicknamed "pranksters". I had this idea where everyone would call the managers work phone an leave a message that we had won the lotto. This idea then progressed to we would all meet for breakfast and come in late. The next morning his whole staff met for breakfast and we giggled and laughed at how stunned he would be that his whole staff had won the lotto and quit. When we arrived at work all of our access cards didn't work. We followed someone else into our building and when we got to our work area there were cardboard boxes on our desks with all of our belongings. We were scared to death when we were told that our manager was in a meeting with the Regional Director. Turns out someone overheard our plan and squeeled and he pranked us.


----------



## GreaseJunkie (May 5, 2012)

I had a boss that should've started on the parts washer. He was clueless to say the least. I caught a dove around closing time after he left I put it in his office and turned out the lights nd shut the door. Next day when he arrived they both scared the hill out of eachother he came out his office cussing and such. He also had a problem leaving his boots everywhere till he found them frozen in a block of ice. He didn't last long


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Works everywhere.. Go to a co-worker (you really don't like) on a Friday afternoon. Let him know you talked to the boss and heard a rumor that there was going to be layoffs on Monday. You were not real sure but think , you might have seen his name on a list... Will certainly ruin his weekend!!!


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I glued a big dead roach to the mouthpiece of a co-workers telephone. Then, I called her!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

allent2002 said:


> Works everywhere.. Go to a co-worker (you really don't like) on a Friday afternoon. Let him know you talked to the boss and heard a rumor that there was going to be layoffs on Monday. You were not real sure but think , you might have seen his name on a list... Will certainly ruin his weekend!!!


addendum to this one...

on thefollowing Monday morning when he arrives, tell him the boss wants to see him - and that he should go to the bosses office, close the door, sit - and wait quietly.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Zip tied a air horn under a co-workers chair. Hardest part was waiting for her to make a round so I could set it up. After we got her we moved it, and got two of the incoming shift with it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Put an open can of sardines inside a computer, ontop of the processor. The rest of the Team knew and it was pretty funny watching em trying to find the stink. After the 4th day the team gave in... He retaliated by swithcing my keyboard to spell f.u.lol


I pulled one similar. When I got out of the navy, my ship was in drydock. Being uninhabitable, we had a barge (FAF, floating accomodation facility) with living quarters in the next drydock over connected to the carrier by a gangway for all the people who had duty to stay on. I was TAD to the fire dept, so we worked 24 hrs on and 48 hrs off. Every day, the oncoming duty section and the offgoing section would muster in formation in a wide passageway on the barge. There were lockers along the bulkhead that anyone could use on their duty day. So, my last night on duty, I opened a couple of cans of sardines and put them in a locker right where everyone forms up for muster and put a padlock on it. I wonder how long it took for them to find it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

industrial tie wrap a drive shaft.....They drive off and the clattering is priceless

Filled a cab of a f250 4 door with shredded paper.. We got to drive in the plant at that time

never seize a band on a hard hat

Put a coworkers bike on 4th landing of a splitter column


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*BRS*

Me and two others were in New Olreans. We told this one guy about this restaurant on Bourbon we were going to eat at that night, had awesome off the menu items, but you needed to ask for them.

That night we sat down and ordered three beers. I got up to to go to the bathroom and asked for this guy to order me the "bald red snapper". The other guy also got up and said some story about eating that dish last time we were in town and it was excellent and to order him the same. The waitress came back and this guy orders Bald Red Snapper. The waitress caught on faster then he did and started laughing. He had some choice words for us, but it was funny.


----------



## ComancheRemmers (Nov 17, 2010)

Throwing firecrackers at someone while there welding, gets em everytime.


----------



## blankstair (Nov 18, 2011)

Worked on a crew boat when I was younger and we all took turns cooking, I cooked a spaghetti dinner one night and one of my crewmates made a big deal about how he couldn't stand Parmesan cheese and basically threw a minor hissy fit about it. So I got a used dryer sheet and sewed up a small pouch and filled it with Parmesan cheese and waited till he threw his clothes in the dryer, when he walked away I threw the pouch in with his clothes so that he could really enjoy Parmesan cheese perfumed clothes. He never complained again.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

When I was younger my grandpaw, my cousin and I were hunting at the ranch. Sunday morning it was coooollllld. It was sleet/ frozen rain nasty stuff that cakes up on your windshield. Well the passenger windshield was 1/4 of solid ice. Grandpaw couldn't see real well and when he got out to open the lock on the gate my cousin slowly rolled the window down and the sheet of ice stayed in place. He grabbed a wrench off the floor board and said "paw-paw watch this" and busted the ice like it was the windshield. I thought paw-paw was going to come unglued until my cousin rolled the window up.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

On camp fire nights I've been known to toss sweet gum balls (that have a lit fuse stunk in them) into the laps of those who look too relaxed lol


----------



## maniacbiker (Jul 30, 2012)

Years ago, when I worked at an industrial bakery, we had a sanitation supervisor that had an accident that cut his arm. He paniced and went into shock. We got him medical care really quickly. Well, a month after that I am in the same area he got hurt. I see him working in the same area, but he doesn't notice me. I had some red 90 weight gear oil handy. I poured some on a rag, and wrapped it around my hand. I took a hammer and smacked the frame of a machine nearby, then screamed. He came running over and sees this rag dripping with what he thinks is blood. He asks me what happened. I asked him if he had a band aid. He turns white, runs to the other end of the plant to his office, my shop also had med cabinet 30 feet from where I was, He rips his med cabinet off the wall, and runs all the way back to where I was screaming "I have the meds". only to show up and I had already cleaned everything up and ask him "What's wrong?" And he just started fuming. Everyone was watching and laughing.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

so many............

my co worker loved jokes, so he cut a vertical slit in another's mountain dew can about 1/3 way down, haha. later, victim/co-worker 2 dumps his colostomy bag in the back of #1's van, took 3 days to locate it. oh yeah good times!

same place, coworker been stealing my $.25 safeway frozen burritos & eating them elswhere. A little white lithium grease & an air needle, we all sat back to watch the show. y'all have no idea how much a person salivates when their mouth is full of grease, LoL!

same place, decided to play with the parts driver, ran a 5' long coil wire to the wire-framed seat pad in the parts truck, turned the key 4 times before he came back inside to see us ROFL.

waiting for another tech to be upside-down under a dash, BAD fart, close doors, retreat and enjoy....

told one guy the onion hanging out of his burger looked like a tapeworm....
explosive results.... in the lunchroom, almost went viral, got in trouble for that one.

One guy thatought it was funny to fill my tool box with oil. cool, haha.
2- 1oz wheel weights duck-taped to his driveshaft; saw 'em loading it on a trailer
on the way off the lot...

turning my buddy's honda 600 car sidways in its parking stall...

got suspended for the rolled-up baby ruth trick in 7th grade....

some might call it a pattern..........


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

ComancheRemmers said:


> Throwing firecrackers at someone while there welding, gets em everytime.


I worked in a pipe shop while an apprentice. We used to tape firecrackers so the fuse would lite when the arc got close.

J


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

My all time favorite....While working in an office as a piping designer, there was another dude that "knew all" (topper was his nickname). I collected the dots from the hole punch for a few weeks until I had a cup full. I taped a short piece of fishing string to a sheet of paper so the string would hang down in front of his monitor from the paper above cabinet. Poured the cup of dots on the paper. He was quite angry after pulling the string and thousands of dots were right in front of him.

J


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

While working in a pipe shop...tell a fabricator or welder the have a test to pass. Draw a circle on the fab table about 12" in diameter. Thell fabricator/welder to hit inside the circle with a hammer. but in order to do this, I must remove your cap so I can blind fold him. while dude hammers the table, put his hat everywhere he hits. It gets beat to ****.

J


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I once sent an apprentice to the wharehouse to get a bottle of "no oil" for the torch gauges. (there is a text on the gauges that say use no oil)


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm an electrician and we use an assortment of colors of phasing tape to identify wires. You cut a 2" strip of: red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, and tape them in a line on the back window of a coworkers car. It looks like the sticker that all the homos have on the vehicles. It will make your buddies mad.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

One year before we got off for Christmas,we had our meal where everybody brings something.On my way to work,I passed some catfish heads stuck on fence post that some dude was showing off.I got one of those heads,mustta been a 60 pounder,and put an apple in it's mouth,put it on a platter with lettuse around it and wrapped in in foil.Everyone gathered around the table,a lady was uncovering the food and really freaked out when she opened my fish platter.One dude is a Phillipino,and another lady said Ramon must've brought this.


----------



## Saint51 (Jun 3, 2004)

I used to have a boss that was technology challenged to say the least. We feed him stories about an exploding monitor virus and even had my wife that works with computers make a memo on her company letterhead that gave all of the signs that you have it and what to do. One of the main signs was that your monitor would start to vibrate before it blew up. He just blew it off, saying that was all bs. We duct taped our field pager on the back of his monitor and after a few days, set it off. He ran over everything in his office trying to get out of there. Still laugh about that 15 years or so later.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

One of the bosses at work had a company suburban and an opened package of catfish stinkbait was well hidden by the guys in the shop. After a week of Houston summer heat and humidity.... not nice.

He was driving with his windows down for 2 weeks complaining of a wicked smell in the vehicle. The guys in the shop would take it and tell him they "fixed" it. He would come to the office in the morning and his hair was all wind-blown and he would be sweating.

Same guy came from a union contractor and we were open shop. When he first started someone took water soluble paint and spray painted "Rat" across the hood of the truck as well as the sides of the truck.

He drove like that for a couple of days thinking the paint was permanent and the guys in the shop told him they had an appointment to get repainted but would be a couple of days.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Common was to send the greenhorns to the field shack for some fiberglass welding rods to repair the PVC pipe. While they were there ask when our muffler bearings for the generators were going to come in as well.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

In the Army why training recruits on Bradley Fight Vehicles we would sent them to another instructor to get batteries for a chemlight. He would send them back wanting to know which color. Have recruits beating on a vehicle with a hammer looking for soft spots in the armor or go get a can of squelch for the radio. The best was to send them to the supply sergeant to get a box of grid squares.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I used to work at a hotel and we'd play a joke on the front desk staff. We'd get their telephone cords and stuff most of it in a drawer next to the phone, but left enough so you wouldn't notice it.

Then we'd wait for someone to call. When they would try to answer, there was only about 8 inches of slack before the phone would yank out of their hands and clank all over the desk. Many times, there was a customer standing at the desk watching the whole thing happen...


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I saw 2 guys I worked with at the time at a Ruth Chris steakhouse, they were at a table. They did not see me and another guy that was with me, we were sitting at a table in a corner. I convinced the waitress that it was those guys 6th anniversary of there first date. She took a cake with 6 candles on it to there table and wish them a happy 6th anniversary, did I mention the place was packed. You should have seen the looks on there faces, when she put the cake on the table. They never saw us and they left before we did, the next day they told us what happened at dinner. I told them I did it 6 months later.


----------



## wicked wades (Jul 28, 2009)

Back when i was on patrol we used to scoop handfuls of broken widow glass from accident scenes then wait until the rookies left their patrol cars in a restaraunt parking lot to go inside to eat. Since all the patrol cars are keyed the same we would remove their duty bags place them in the trunk and roll down either the driver or passenger window. The glass would then be sprinkled inside the patrol car and on the ground. Afterwards we would sit back and watch the show begin as they tried to explain to their respective Sgts what happened. It got even better when the patrol car would get sent to the shop for repairs and maintenance would send it back along with a rather not so polite letter questioning the rookie officer's investigation abilities.


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Back when I was doing commercial build outs you would put a ramset shell between the jaws of your kleins and sneak up behind someone doing some work on the ground, drop it just right and you gotta clean your pants afterwards. Most of the time everyone else saw it coming and would be laughing their ***** off. Port a Jon games were always fun. Everyone would be scared to go in that sucker.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Be careful. It could lead you to HR office.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

While working on loan to Bell South, the people there didn't like us working in their area. They were always complaining about something. My last day there, I had hidden pig ears in lots company trucks. Just a parting gift from me to them.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

When I was in the Navy, we had a guy with the last name of Fargot. I knew the ladies that worked in the dry cleaning shop on base, so when he dropped off his Utility uniforms with the name embroidered into a patch on the shirt, we had them change the tags to one with "F aggot" and sew them back on. 

He must've worn his new name for 3 or 4 weeks before he figured it out.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Fired a pos mescan dude a few months ago that had been with me for 5 years for stealing and pawning small equipment and tools from our yard. Apparently been going on for a while before I caught wind of it. Took good care of him and his family when they needed extra help during holidays or rain related fewer hours. He tried to file unemployment on me and I of course told them no I fired him for stealing over a long period of time. They denied him and he has since lost his personal SUV and house is getting close from what a couple of the guys that "know" him still have told me. But it's a my fault that he's losing everything cause I fired his *** for stealing from me and he'll cut me up if he sees me. Lol. He knows he's welcome to come by the the shop anytime if I'm there cause he knows ill beat his *** or worse if he threatens me with knife. LOL x2!! "Pranks" on that mfer. Ha!

Best I have cause horseplay is not allowed on the clock.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Showed up early one day. Every one freaked out!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

I have a lot, from scaring people with masks, hot sauce, etc... Best 2.... I was on night shift many years ago and me and my boss would usually be the last 2 out. he would set the alarm, now the alarm was at the end of the building which was by a 6 acre forest. So I moved my SUV out of sight, warmed up the chainsaw, and put the leatherface mask on... when he came out about 10 mins later, i ran out of the wood, cranking the saw up.... he ran down the street very fast, I had to getin my vehicle and chase him down

There was a big guy that was lazy and would sleep in the bathroom stall for 30 mins at a time... there was this big lab/pitbull and a pitbull that would walk the yard looking for scraps...well we went to churchs chicken and I took 2 leg bones and had them follow me into the shop and by the stalls... I pitch them right on top of his pants that were at his ankles... these stalls were about shoulder width and very small.... I had everyone rolling on the floor for 20 minutes cause the dogs grabbed his pants as the got in that small stall with him, and they were growling at him and yanking his pants and there was a lot of swearing and binging and banging.


----------



## MesquiteThorn (Oct 13, 2010)

I got the engineering group to write and sing "Safety Christmas Carols" to different offices and control rooms in a chemical plant. Got them to wear elf caps also!! P.S. 
I didn't show up. LMAO.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

BullyARed said:


> Be careful. Could be a trip to HR office!





BullyARed said:


> Be careful. It could lead you to HR office.


Old habits are hard to kick, eh? lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

firedog said:


> While I was on loan to Atlanta the local boys didn't like us in their town. Here are a few of my favorites Wd-40 under the wipers. Pig ears under the seats. Roadkill under the hood. I had my fun in that po-dunk town.





firedog said:


> While working on loan to Bell South, the people there didn't like us working in their area. They were always complaining about something. My last day there, I had hidden pig ears in lots company trucks. Just a parting gift from me to them.


At least yalls stories dont change much. haha


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I never pulled any prank in the biz I was in.............


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Someone kept stealing my pencil leads sooo I bought the hardest lead you could get and swapped with the preferred soft ones. When I heard someone cussing I now knew who the perp was and more fun followed . Yes this was in the old days before PC's & word processors.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

About 14 years ago I pulled the Birthday Scam on my buddy w/ Dean and Rog. It made the "Best Of" CD. It was the one about the guy that was drunk and pulled his boat through the Kentucky Fried Chicken (KFC) drivethrough and pulled the trailer over the speaker! Pretty good one!


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Got 2 of them... In basic training at Ft.Sill, we told this poor kid who had shin-splints to go to sick call and ask for an enema. The kid had no idea what that was, apparently he did just that. The triage medic who first saw him picked right up with it. The kid was ready to kill us all... I can still hear him saying "Why would you do that to someone?" Yes I do feel bad about it. Secondly, for our police flag football league we had a secretary order footballs. We told her 6 right handed and 4 left handed footballs. She argued for 20 minutes...


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

There is a guy that works at the company that I used to work at where we were both contractors. No one could stand this guy. He was from South Florida and your typical "bro". He just didn`t belong in the position he was in (all landmen, all from texas/oklahoma). This guy flat out sucked. One day I came across a device called an Annoy-a-tron (http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/8c52/). Basically a microchip with a battery and a speaker that produces a chirp every so often at the right sound level that will make you wonder what the sound was and if you even heard it. My coworker and I stuck it in his filing cabinet underneath the lip where the locking mechanism is concealed. It took a good 2 days before he started saying anything to us about it. He would get us in his office and ask us if we heard it and we would say No. Well he called maintenance in to his office. They came with drills, ladders etc. They were in the ceiling tiles and everything and could not find it. They ended up blaming it on the elevators. We had it in there for a good month or so. It was hilarious.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

In the Army, when working on our jeeps (I miss those old jeeps) we would send the newbie to supply for a Kiniffler pin and a can of liquid squelch for the radio.

In the ER, the cup that urine specimens go in have a ridge on top. I'd fill the ridge with a little water, and "accidentally" spill it on the unit clerk when handing it to her. Also, filling your hand with Purell gel, fake sneezing and touching a coworkers arm was always good for a freakout. Best of all was sending a young EMT student into to a room for fresh vitals on a person that had expired and awaited pickup by the funeral home.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

And as a teenage fry cook, we had a guy that was forever drinking out of anybody's drink, didn't matter whose. I put a straw into hot sauce, placed my thumb over the top, then put I into my 32 ounce Mason jar of coke and waited. Sure enough, he picked it up and took a hit of fire. That fixed that bad habit......


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

The one that got me fired from dow


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mud minner said:


> The one that got me fired from dow


 do elaborate


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

sweenyite said:


> do elaborate


X2 I've read em all this has to be good!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I stuck a frozen shrimp behind one of my boss's file cabinets. I no longer work there. That was 30 years ago. He did puke one Monday morning after a long hot weekend. That office stank! LOL


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

GoJo hand cleaner with a tube of white teflon pipe dope mixed in is funny stuff.You wouldn't believe how many reach for some more when it starts getting sticky.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

It involved dry ice and two 2 liter bottles placed strategically in the pipe racks while some maintenance was being performed......


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Found a large live crawfish in the grassy area of the parking lot and put it in the potted plant on the front desk. When the receptionist showed up to work, she let out the loudest shriek I ever heard ...


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

The best prank is an ongoing prank. I am the guy at work that takes care of all the vehicle maintenance. I have all the spare keys to the vehicles. My upstairs office has a window that overlooks the parking lot. If I catch somebody walking next to one of the trucks I set off the panic button. It is hilarious to watch. When somebody gets out of a truck and locks the doors I will immediately unlock them. When they approach a truck and unlock the doors I will relock them before they get a chance to open the doors. The possible scenarios to screw with people are endless.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

bunch of us went to Vietnamese Restaurant for lunch one day and it was my buddies first time, so I told him how good the soup was and that he needed to order "cream of sum young guy" It was priceless when he ordered in front of everyone, the waiter didn't understand so he said it a couple of times and then realized what he was saying. I'm still waiting for the payback!


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

I worked as a manager at a place where my boss, Company President, required that we managers wore ties, "every day!". Of course, we hated ties and tried to get around it only to get gently chewed every time we violated his rule.

The day came when we were promoting something or another and tee shirts were issued to everyone to wear that proclaimed our accomplishment. We were to wear the tee shirts on Friday. I went to a couple of fellow managers and asked them if they were going to wear a tie that Friday. Both immediately said "No!". Then grasped what I was inferring and said something to the effect of, "I guess I will. Are you?" 

So, that Friday, we all wore tee shirts, with ties. The president walked in and saw me first. Called me over to him and I saw all the people that worked there punching one another and easing closer to hear our exchange.

Him, "What is that you are wearing?"
Me, "My tee shirt."
Him, "No, I am talking about the tie."
Me, "I always wear a tie. You told me to."
Him, long pause... "Is anybody else wearing a tie?"
Me, "They had better be."

He went to look, and every manager had a tee shirt and tie.
He got tickled, but kept control and went to his office. Couldn't say anything.


----------



## Jlake (Jul 8, 2013)

A guy I work with is a real a-hole, nobody likes him. He is a hardcore republican so every few months we will put Obama stickers on his back bumper or low on his back window where he wont notice it for a few days. He gets so ******, its funny to see his reaction, especially if he discovers it at work. He will use his lunch break to go out to his truck and scrape it off. 

BTW I could care less if he is rep or dem. We would do this to him either way.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES (Apr 20, 2011)

short and sweet, a dead squirrel set up with fishing line to fall from the false ceiling right in front front of the secretary's computer monitor when she scooted her chair forward. it was great. rattle snake would have been better but a squirrel did the trick


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I had a co worker whose girlfriend worked for the uniform company that we used. There was one guy that we screwed with constantly. He would go on a diet and we would get her to take an inch out of his pants for a few weeks straight. Then she would put an inch or two back in it for a while. Drove him nuckin futz.


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES (Apr 20, 2011)

here is a couple more and i hope they aren't repeats as i have not read every one of the pranks. Hooking the blinker switch to the horn, ford rangers are the best for this. its great. dead critters (racoon, chicken, any animal really) on top of the spare tire of a pick up. for cops, spray pepper spray in the air intake vents for the a/c while your buddy is in his vehicle. If you have a pepper ball launcher then break open the pepper balls and put the oc powder in the a/c vents on peoples vehicles. Grease on windshield wipers. ( use caution with this one). on gas grills you can place black cats on top of the burner but under the heat shield so when your buddy lights it he hits the dirt. I am sure i will think of more later.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

One of my co-workers conviced a lot of our customers that one of our other co-workers was a hand model on the side. Dang near drove him nuts when all of his customers kept staring at his hands.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Several years ago, some of the guys at work ran a wire from one of the spark plugs on my truck, through the fire wall under the floor mat and through the seat of my truck. I get in, and hit the key, it was an old ford with the key on the dash. Well it started, and shocked the stuff out of me at my hand. As long as I didn't touch any metal on the truck I was fine. I thought it was just a fluke, and grabbed the shifter, POW!. Got me again. By now I'm ready to turn this thing off, grab the key, and POW. Now I'm pizzed. So I mash the brake and pop the clutch, killing the motor. Jump out, slam the door and look back at the truck, all ticked off. About that time, my co-workers come out from hiding, just rolling!!!!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

One of the funniest I've seen wasn't even a prank. Somebody bought some grocery store sushi and got a plastic container full of wasabi to go with it. After he was finished eating he left the wasabi on the table. There just happened to be a bag of tortilla chips on the table next to the wasabi. Guy comes walking in and grabs a chip thinking it's guacamole. Dude was in tears for a while.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Not a practical joke, but funny nonetheless...*

I was at a funeral once where there was one row of chairs set up. Most of the ladies sat down and their husbands were standing behind them. Somehow the husbands were shifted a little to the right. At some time during the funeral one of the ladies reaches behind her and starts rubbing what she thought was her husband's leg. When the guy steps back, the lady looks up behind her and starts cracking up. My buddies and I could not laugh since we were doing the 21 gun salute and saw the whole thing.


----------

